# New Training Technique?



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmhsjGTDdxA

Anyone ever tried this or heard of any trainer doing it?
It's a new one on me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmhsjGTDdxA
> 
> Anyone ever tried this or heard of any trainer doing it?
> It's a new one on me.


_
"If your dog gives you a weird look or something ..... " _ 

..... then just do it for six months! THEN it works! 

Remember, it costs nothing!


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I really don't know what to think of that. Maybe we should chew our dogs food for them, have them lick our lips and then eject the food to them. Never mind, I'll do with out the few extra points.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

this should be interesting


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That guy is a real character!! Was that video taken in his car? Here's a video taken from inside his house. I don't really care what he has to say, but look at the crap on his walls. Look at the picture of Kennedy. 

http://youtu.be/GGbNkZzMZU4


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't notice before but this guy has almost 400 You tube videos.
One more bizarre then the next


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

But...But... he must be good,cause he's on the internet!
Mike


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

He's good, but it he was great he'd have a reality TV show? ;-)


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I have heard about this before. A guy I know who use to import dogs and his father was a police K9 trainer use to do this to his dogs spit in the dogs mouth. He told me it was a scent thing and a bond forming technique, would do it to puppies. Teaching them to open their mouth on command, it double to checked inside the dogs mouth for any injury. 

They use to also but their dogs in awkward situations like crossing a river/creek or hiking up a step hill, the handler would carry the dog on their shoulders to cross a river/creek or the hill, reassuring the dog while doing the exercise as it was another bond forming exercise. Does it work? who know it was what they believed.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> That guy is a real character!! Was that video taken in his car? Here's a video taken from inside his house. I don't really care what he has to say, but look at the crap on his walls. Look at the picture of Kennedy.
> 
> http://youtu.be/GGbNkZzMZU4


Couldn't be the car, he had a tent up behind him. His living room.... I think....#-o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Look at the picture of Kennedy.
> 
> http://youtu.be/GGbNkZzMZU4


Oh. I thought it was Hitler.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Oh. I thought it was Hitler.


Kennedy with a Hitler mustache and a black eye. 
WTF is up with this guy?:-k


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Kennedy with a Hitler mustache and a black eye.
> WTF is up with this guy?:-k


I don't really know but I think I heard that bird try to say f u c k a few times while he was talking.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, so I've heard of, and maybe even tried, spitting food at my dog. Makes for attentive, face focused heeling. I've also seen a pet dog go out, scavenge a belly full of food and bring it home to regurgitate for her pups, but just spitting at my dog? Yup, right up there with biting a dog's ear to discipline it.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

There's a little Hitler mannequin behind him giving Kennedy a big ol "Heil !! What do you expect from a guy who lives in a finished basement?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a well known decoy spit in my dogs face in a H&B to build aggression and it seemed to work? ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I'd like to invite him to the forum as a guest speaker. It's kinda weird, he's speaking with such a bizarre intensity. Oh jesus, I just watched the second one again and noticed he put an afro wig on one of the dogs towards the end. Um, it's getting weirder... I have to turn it off. Never mind about that first part of him visiting with us for a while.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I had a well known decoy spit in my dogs face in a H&B to build aggression and it seemed to work? ;-)


Back around 81 an old guy from Germany did that to my dog and it built aggression all right.....but in me!!! I didn't understand the reason for it, nobody explained it and I was just a dumb newbie. I've never seen anyone do it to any dog since, mine or otherwise.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmhsjGTDdxA
> 
> Anyone ever tried this or heard of any trainer doing it?
> It's a new one on me.


Thomas, I think you must have too much time on your hands if you're finding videos like this!

And by the way, my dog gets really excited when she sees a decoy ...I want to calm her down. Do you think I should spit in her mouth? Also, I have another dog that's really dog aggressive. Would spitting in his mouth when he starts showing aggression towards another dog help?


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

This looks like a game that's lots of fun for the dog.

Remember, only pet him when he does it right ...or sometimes pet him just because you love him so much even if he hasn't done it right yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSykNf3Bt-o&list=UUGBhmRCsK-hdGyKUP-K02zw&index=3

Oh yeah, and stay away from positive reinforcement trainers who use food and say your dog has high drive ...they can only mess up your dog.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Clearly, not only should you not train your dog with food ...you should also just not feed your dog at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBtRGFkkwpA&list=UUGBhmRCsK-hdGyKUP-K02zw

Okay, I'm done. But Thomas is right, the videos just get more and more bizarre. Adding canned laughter to your own dog training videos? Very strange.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

He's a professional
http://www.readyourdog.com/About_Read_Your_Dog.html
don't try this at home


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> He's a professional
> http://www.readyourdog.com/About_Read_Your_Dog.html
> don't try this at home


It almost seems like it would be worth the cost to send him one of our malinois.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Send him the Mal x kelpie and see what he can do?


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Send him the Mal x kelpie and see what he can do?


Too easy ...I've already put quite a bit of training into him. He advocates never using food because it creates too much excitement. Instead, use toys, retrieves, praise and games and keep the dog calm. I think we have a few dogs here that could prove his theory about toys creating calm dogs wrong.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This guy refers to Richard Wolters a number of times. I have at least one of Wolther's books (Water Dog) and I don't recall ever reading anything like that. I'll do a quick brush through cause it's been 30 yrs or better since I've read it. 
FYI
I'm not sure if Wolthers was responsible for it but the send out in bird dogs was started when a duck dog trainer saw a stock dog working sheep.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Too easy ...I've already put quite a bit of training into him. He advocates never using food because it creates too much excitement. *Instead, use toys, retrieves, praise and games to keep the dog calm* I think we have a few dogs here that could prove his theory about toys creating calm dogs wrong.


That's nuts!!!!!!](*,)](*,)](*,)

...and whatever you do.....DON'T teach a dog to bark unless you're training it for a movie set because you're not going to close that door....

http://youtu.be/geojcZulTnY


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Back around 81 an old guy from Germany did that to my dog and it built aggression all right.....but in me!!!.


Alright Uncle Rico, settle down now. ha ha


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I had a well known decoy spit in my dogs face in a H&B to build aggression and it seemed to work? ;-)


Yes, I've seen this done - the helper spits water at the dog to further aggression.


----------

